# She REALLY enjoyed this shoot!



## Lacey Anne (May 2, 2008)

Ha! My darling daughter. I took her out yesterday in an attempt to get some beautiful shots for the moms in our life. I want to do some nice, framed portraits of each child as gifts for my mom, my mil and my grandmother. You can tell Loralei had fun, can't you? 

















No pp done on these. The only child I can't shoot... She cries whenever I set her down. Has to be in mommas arms. *sigh*


----------



## Antarctican (May 2, 2008)

Awwwwww! That first one is so cuuuuuute (despite the tears!)  I really like the hat being in the shot


----------



## Lacey Anne (May 2, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Awwwwww! That first one is so cuuuuuute (despite the tears!) I really like the hat being in the shot


Oh yes, I thought I was really onto something with the hat! It was going to be very special because my mother made the hat for me when I was a little girl. So you know, how she's touched us down through the generations... Oh well.


----------



## momof3girls (May 2, 2008)

lol..so cute!  The last one is my daughter all the way...can't stand her feet touching anything...and screaming if I'm not holding her.  Hopefully you can try again!

I love the hat one too!


----------



## Lacey Anne (May 2, 2008)

momof3girls said:


> lol..so cute! The last one is my daughter all the way...can't stand her feet touching anything...and screaming if I'm not holding her. Hopefully you can try again!
> 
> I love the hat one too!


Ah, you understand my pain! lol!


----------



## Lacey Anne (May 2, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Oooooh, poor little thing. How cute is she!!!
> 
> Nice pics.


Thanks!


----------



## Don Kondra (May 2, 2008)

Those shots HAVE to go in her hope chest 

Cheers, Don


----------

